# 2001 Sentra Stock Sub Replacement?



## phillythekid (Apr 28, 2004)

I just purchased a 2001 Sentra Se with the 180 watt audio option. I replaced all of the four 6 1/2s with RF Power speakers. There is a 6 1/2 or 7 inch subwoofer next to the rear left speaker that apparently came stock with this car. 

Any ideas what i can replace that speaker with and where I can find one? 

Danny


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Anything you replace it with will require an external amp, so just keep that in mind. Look around for any 8" subs that work well in an infinite baffle setup, when you find some let me know


----------

